# Locating Non-Metallic Pipe



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Jameson had an ad in this month's Cleaner Mag for a product that locates live water lines in non-metallic pipe. Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I was hoping for something just a bit more sophisticated. :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just hire me to replace a sewer line and I'll find that PVC water line.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just run your drain cable down it and clamp on the locator transmitter... :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

90% of the service calls relating to water service leaks that come through my office *are all plastic.*

*My 1959 Type L copper service is working fine, without error.*


Witching rods/Dosing Rods work very well for locating underground lines. Most plumbers are too stupid or too cheap to strap a piece of copper wire to the line to locate in the future.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> ...Witching rods/Dosing Rods work very well for locating underground lines. Most plumbers are too stupid or too cheap to strap a piece of copper wire to the line to locate in the future.


I've done that as well but it is too iffy. The photo in the mag showed their smallest (1/4") rodder and locator by a meter box. I'm thinking they just disconnect the meter and fish the rod in.

That would allow for a precise locate.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have used bent coat hangers in straws and it gets me close. If I can I will cut the line and fish tracing wire through and use my brick and scout locator, I have had great luck both ways.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I Believe that a wire in a conduit or water pipe, with no direct path to ground, is not as accurately traceable as one with a direct path to ground.'

A sonde inside would be much better


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I Believe that a wire in a conduit or water pipe, with no direct path to ground, is not as accurately traceable as one with a direct path to ground.'
> 
> A sonde inside would be much better



if you hook a brick transmitter to tracing wire it works great. use the earth as ground.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I have used bent coat hangers in straws and it gets me close. If I can I will cut the line and fish tracing wire through and use my brick and scout locator, I have had great luck both ways.


 

I've had great success with the coat hangers, but then I've handed them right across to another, can't get them to work for nothing.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

silphos sticks that have been bent.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So, when you put the sewer cable in the potable water line...is it new, used or disinfected?

I think I'll just go take a drink from the water hose in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We've been required to run an 18 gauge blue on all new water services for about a year now. I just zip tie it to the line every 2 or 3 feet and call it good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> So, when you put the sewer cable in the potable water line...is it new, used or disinfected?
> 
> I think I'll just go take a drink from the water hose in the bed of my truck.


Used without disinfection adds more flavor and character to the water.... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*PLASTIC PIPE & DUCT LOCATORS*


There are thousands of miles of PVC and HDPE pipe down there, and it’s your job to know if there’s any present at your jobsite. Between the 2450GR ground penetrating radar and the Ditch Witch® 150 water/sewer beacon, you will. With the extremely durable and easy-to-use 2450GR, you can efficiently locate non-metallic and metallic utility conduit or piping beneath soil, rock, pavements and other surfaces. And the versatile 150 beacon works with Ditch Witch locating systems to help you trace any type of water, sewer, or drain line, whether it’s metallic pipe, non-metallic pipe or conduit.




*2450GR*
The 2450GR locates all types of utility conduit or piping—including PVC pipes—beneath all types of surfaces.*150 BEACON*
Ditch Witch 150 water/sewer and conduit beacons help you trace metallic or non-metallic water, sewer, and drain lines.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*Detecton*

*You are here:* _Products > Pipeline Detection and Tracing _​ 







The World's First Universal Locator Also Locates Plastic Water Pipes.
*Detection Features:* 

Locates any non-metallic water pipe, e.g. MDPE, uPVC, Asbestos cement etc.
Locates all metallic pipes
Locates live cables
Visual and audible indication
Depth indication of up to six metres
Simple operation
*Introducing the DETECTON - a major breakthrough for the water, gas electricity and telecommunications industries. *
The DETECTON is designed for the precise location of all underground service pipes and cables. It not only functions on metallic pipes and cables, but also allows you to trace the course of plastic, concrete, and other non-metallic pipes. In addition it is also designed to pinpoint leaks in the water mains network under difficult searching conditions. 
This sophisticated locator is in daily use throughout the world and has established its superiority and accuracy under the most divergent environmental and climatic conditions. 
The level of performance and versatility, the high selectivity and unique characteristics of this truly universal locator ensure that it will provide successful results where conventional detectors would fail. 
*Principle of operation - Non-metallic water pipes *
The signal generator is placed on the ground over (but not in contact with) the pipe. This induces a signal in the water within the non-metallic water pipe, which the DETECTON head is equipped to receive. 
This water-borne signal is detectable at depths of up to 6 meters and distances of up to 100 meters from the generating source, thus enabling the course of the water pipe to be accurately plotted. 
The next section of pipe can simply be traced by repositioning the signal generator. 
*Conventional metallic pipe tracing *
The DETECTON can, of course, be used for normal metal pipe route tracing. Thanks to its high power output, exceptional tracing lengths can be obtained. 
*Measures depth of buried service *
The DETECTON can measure the depth of any service up to 6 meters or more. 
*Signal transmission *
The DETECTON signal generator is suitable for both direct connection and contactless signal induction. 
*Optimum detection frequency *
Different transmission frequencies can be selected so as to obtain the best tracing result. 
*Simple cable detection *
Live cables can be detected with the receiver alone (without using the transmitter). 
*Suitable for any pipe material and all terrains *
The special acoustic characteristics permit leak detection with every kind of pipe material, especially also with plastic pipes. A simple adaptor allows the ground microphone to be used on soft terrain (grass, fields etc). 
*High acoustic sensitivity *
The high acoustic sensitivity permits detection under particularly difficult local conditions, such as uPVC, MDPE pipes, or domestic connections in gardens and fields, or under low operating pressures. 
*Audio/visual indication *
In addition to an audible signal, an LED display gives visual confirmation of pipe, cable or leak location. 
*Ease of operation *
The latest electronic technology enables, after only a brief familiarization, to locate pipe and cables or leaks within minutes. 
*All inclusive *
Supplied complete with all standard accessories, operating instructions and quality carrying case. 






*Weight and dimensions: *
Transmitter:​2400 gr (5.3 lb) 
193 x 110 x 113 mm (7.7" x 4.4" x 4.5") Receiver:​850 gr (1.8 lb) 
130 x 60 x 105 mm (5.2" x 2.4" x 4.2") Operating temperature:​-10°C to +55°C (14°F to 131°F)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> We've been required to run an 18 gauge blue on all new water services for about a year now. I just zip tie it to the line every 2 or 3 feet and call it good.


 






We are required to do the same with underground plastic gas line. But no tracer wire required with buried plastic water lines.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> We are required to do the same with underground plastic gas line. But no tracer wire required with buried plastic water lines.


We need a minimum 18 gauge yellow tracer wire for gas piping.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

If I have to locate a non-metallic line, we dig up the line aand run a fish tape thru it and clamp on the locator.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just run your drain cable down it and clamp on the locator transmitter... :laughing:


You have a good point, I have seen some locaters run the big electrical fish tapes down a pvc water line and locate like that .


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

playme1979 said:


> You have a good point, I have seen some locaters run the big electrical fish tapes down a pvc water line and locate like that .


I wouldn't exactly use my drain cable in a potable water line though... :laughing:

A fish tape yea...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A Pipehorn might induce a signal on it, but it would help to have anything else that is buried there marked first.


----------



## plainjmper (Apr 3, 2012)

*Finding PVC*

Anderson sells a "Thumper". Basically it creates a water hammer in the pipe and if you have a listening device, you can listen along the most likely route of the pipe and get pretty close to the run. Not a perfect method, but better than throwing darts. 

P.S. Is worthless on soil, hardscape only.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The stuffing box is only rated to 100 psi. A 4:1 water to bleach should be sufficient to kill anything. Some municipalities claim that there is enough chlorine in the water already and not to worry, but I would CYA.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Ground penetrating radar!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I use a listening device like my Leak Pro*

I use my Leak Pro and turn on the water to locate and map the line. Sometimes add compressed air to it to amplify the sound. I like the induced water hammer tool want to try that. Also like the idea of a fish tape or how about disconnecting it both sides, use a shop vac to draw a string then wire to locate with a brick and Navi Track b ut the Leak Pro usually nails it FAST!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Is this what you had in mind?


I heard you also need the person using the witching rod to be an Albino


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I heard you also need the person using the witching rod to be an Albino


I am no albino and it really works. If I knew how to put up a YouTube video I would show you this one job. 5 acres of property, plastic water main and a leak that was not showing up above ground. Found the line through the woods and was able to find the leak. The meter was at the road and the house was on the backside of the property.

Now the video shows the meter and me driving up to the house and ending at the hole where the PVC pipe was leaking.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I've done that as well but it is too iffy. The photo in the mag showed their smallest (1/4") rodder and locator by a meter box. I'm thinking they just disconnect the meter and fish the rod in.
> 
> That would allow for a precise locate.


I have used one and purchased it. It works well. It is limited on bends. It will not go through a 90. A 45 maybe but it would likely have to be 2" or bigger. 

I will never use the system that creates water hammer, to risky. The one that taps on pipe like metrotech has works great with PVC but horrible with soft pipe. Even at 18" deep it is really hard to trace it out.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Prototek sells a Greenlee fish tape with a sonde transmitter attached to the end. They have 2 sizes.I have the smaller one and I can send it through a 3/4" pvc pipe and trace.
Just to be safe I marked the fish tape for potable water only.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Audio locators work just fine if you know what to do


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Ridgid brick works well


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Ridgid brick works well


Uhmmm...on plastic pipe w/o tracer wire? :blink:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I am no albino and it really works. If I knew how to put up a YouTube video I would show you this one job. 5 acres of property, plastic water main and a leak that was not showing up above ground. Found the line through the woods and was able to find the leak. The meter was at the road and the house was on the backside of the property.
> 
> Now the video shows the meter and me driving up to the house and ending at the hole where the PVC pipe was leaking.


We use them on plastic lines too, works pretty well


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> So, when you put the sewer cable in the potable water line...is it new, used or disinfected?
> 
> I think I'll just go take a drink from the water hose in the bed of my truck.


Post of the year


----------

